# Meditation?



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

I have meditated before, and it has helped me. I was wondering if anyone could suggest any meditation techniques or breathing exercises. I would like to get up in the morning and leave time for me to meditate. Hey, it's something, right?


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

I read medication first, funny right or not so much. 

I know of this one meditation technique but I'm sure you know of that one since it's the most basic of the basics


----------



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

What is it boy?


----------



## BenLawler (Feb 7, 2013)

*Meditation*

Hey, There are many different techniques you can find online, but it's best to learn from a teacher. I've meditated for 4 years and it's really the best thing I've ever done for myself. I still struggle with anxiety, but meditation has help me accept myself self enough to go back to school and try to re-enter the world. I would search the web for local meditation centers and see what you find. I'm initiated in Kriya Yoga and Transcendental Meditation, which are both good techniques. TM is probably the best for most people, it very simple, easy, and effective, especially if your not interested in religion. Kriya is good if you have/want a relationship with God or Guru or whatever, and have a devotional side. There is a substantial fee to learn TM, as much as $1500, but it's really the most vetted and tried-and-true technique,and it's a non-profit organization and most of the proceeds go to the cause of world peace. If there's no way your could afford $1500, there's a organization called The David Lynch Foundation that funds people who can't afford it. If you wrote a letter/email to them and them your situation, you could probably get it payed for, I've known people who've done it. I hope you find something that works for you, best wishes
Ben


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

Ryukil said:


> What is it boy?


Given that you're the younger one, I think you should have written it like this:

What is it?,

Boy


----------



## ricymardona (Dec 17, 2012)

Yoga is best for meditation. It really helps you a lot. I do yoga on regular basis and really i found it very helpful.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Look at Amazon for meditation books, particularly any for anxiety, and set the search filter to list them based on average customer rating. You should end up with a book that helps you (some come with a CD).


----------



## lazemaze (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a technique for before going to sleep. It's really relaxing. Tense every part of your body for 5 seconds each while inhaling then relax and exhale. By every part I meant face muscles (grin to tense then back to normal, widen eyes, race eyebrows, etc.), your shoulders(shrug position to tense), your arms, your fingers(make a fist), your back (arch your back then relax), abs(suck in your stomach), glutes , legs, ankles (circular motion) and toes (bend toes toward heel) while lying down. You would totally be relaxed by the end. You might even fall asleep before reaching the end actually...


----------



## Rainstorm (Jul 8, 2012)

http://www.meditationoasis.com/podcast/listen-to-podcast/

They have a lot of good free guided meditations and some CDs/phone apps.


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nose breathing. Become comfortable in your space by becoming present with your breaths. Once I'm relaxed it helps everything


----------



## Abeardsell (Feb 16, 2013)

I recommend Ha breathing. This is a breathing technique that comes from Huna, which is an ancient meditative technique from Hawaii.

15 minutes of Ha breathing per day and you will feel brand spanking new.


----------



## seemasharma (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Ryukil,

I understand that there are many factors in a person's life which creates a lot of stress. According to me, you are on the right track if you have chosen meditation as a mean to eradicate stress from your lifestyle. Meditation is said to be very powerful in curbing stress related issues. Since you are seeking an answer to the meditation techniques or breathing exercise I would like to quote what the Divine Spiritual Sadhguru has to say “Now, this is an extremely simple process, called Isha Kriya, very simple in terms of action. Irrespective of your caste, creed, race, religion, community or race, everybody breathes, and everybody has a thought, so there is no issue. Every day you can just give yourself a few minutes in the morning or before going to bed and do this process. Gradually you will see the distinction between what’s you and what’s your body gets established over a period of time." 
Also, if you plan to visit Coimbatore around Mahashivratri, do visit the Isha Foundation's organized celebration on March 10th where you can explore your spiritual side with meditation and interaction with Sadhguru.


----------

